# Beadlock jig



## jklingel (Mar 26, 2015)

Reading the reviews on Rockler, their Beadlock jig does not seem to be super accurate. The concept is nice for those of us less skilled/new at mortises and tenons, but I am wondering if the present Beadlock system is as good as, say, 3 dowels. Any opinions on the jig? Thanks. john


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

I have the Pro version. It is deadly accurate if, like any tool, you do a good setup and make a few practice rounds. I bought it 2 years ago and have only used it 3 times, but when I did it was the best choice for the job. I'm not gonna spend $700 on a Festool Domino, not gonna cut m&t by hand and never really saw a router jig that made it seem easier, but that's just me. I set it up and clamp in a stop block and the cuts are repeatable and accurate. Check youtube reviews.


----------



## jklingel (Mar 26, 2015)

andy: good to know. yes, often the tool is fine but the "man" behind it is not as accurate. i think i'll just try one. it's only money…. j


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Good. Look at the comment/question I posted on his video. Like I said, like with any other jig the beauty is in the setup. All of your stock has to be the exact same dimension. The reason you need a few practice runs is because you are making a floating loose tenon so the holes that you drill are kind of counter intuitive as you switch back and forth between the stock you are joining. Hard to explain but you'll see what I mean. It tells you to use the markings on the jig to line it up but once I make the initial setup I use stock blocks with double sided tape etc instead. Again, you'll see what I mean.

Good luck. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## jklingel (Mar 26, 2015)

andy; thanks again. i will confess my mistakes…. cheers. j


----------

